# Better Netflix Menu Structure and Usage Needed



## 22Graham (Oct 18, 2004)

This is a discussion to get TiVo to make a better job of controlling Netflix.

I want them to activate the search facility on the Search Menu, allowing you to search and add to the instant queue from the search

I want them to improve the use of the instant queue. To remember where you are when viewing a series, to go the next episode to view, to remember and offer to restart at the same place that you stopped a current episode in the queue.

I have seen this type of implementation on a Samsung, it's just so much better and more professional.

If more people request these improvements the programmers will make it happen and we will have more fun with our devices!


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

22Graham said:


> If more people request these improvements the programmers will make it happen...


Care to offer some support for your baseless assertion?

People around here have complained about TiVo's lackluster Netflix implementation for years now. So far there has been no improvement.


----------

